# Cop On Trial in New Haven



## CruiserHPD (May 28, 2003)

You folks might want to check out the ongoing civil trial (Officer. was acquitted in criminal version) in New Haven, CT. Officer Robt. Floodquist (in a patrol wagon) assisted in a pursuit from New Haven to East Haven. (should the patrol wagon be allowed to join in a pursuit?) - The operator and passenger (both black-men) were stopped in a parking lot and Ofc. got out and approached drivers side. The driver in attempting to get away put car in reverse, cut the wheel and began to drive away. The Ofc. ran to keep up with the moving vehicle, fired five shots into it and killed the driver. 

The Officer, and some witnesses, say the car would have run the Ofc. over had he not run alongside it - and the Ofc. claimed he fired because the driver was trying to (or would have) run him over. 

Witneses for the 'victims' family say that the vehicle was stopped because it was being operated by a black male and that the Ofc. shot the driver without provocation. 

This is a classic case of racial issues in a white cop/black victim incident that should be followed closely by all LE personnel. 

The Ofc's lawyer is Hugh Keefe, a prominent (white) lawyer from New Haven and the 'victims' attorney is Robert Moniz, a black attorney who has been arrested several times (in my city) for DUI and assaulting a PO. (I believe he is close to reporting for incarceration soon after this trial). Of course his criminal record should have no bearing on the trial - and many of his witnesses are of dubious character ... (one is accusing the PD of sexually assaulting her 5 times in a holding cell after a MV violation because she is black) 

The decision in this case, and any monetary award, will - IMHO - affect citizen/cop relations, especially black/white - for a long time, and certainly will be an important issue for the Town of East Haven and Officer Floodquist.


----------

